# Anyone ever try feeding them Venison?



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone's ever fed their p's venison? I figure it's got to be as nutritious as beef, with a lot less fat, 100% organic if harvested far from farm country, and if you're a hunter or know any hunters who don't want the venison then it's practically free! Just wondering if anyone's ever tried it, or has any thoughts on if it would be bad or good for them?

Thanks


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

I feed my piranahs venison at least a few times a week.anybody who has ate venison knows that their is virtually zero fat in venison and I literally have hundreds of pounds of it (six last fall,one a pope &young) my piranahs act as if it is their favorite food...along with smelt...........did you know Illinois has more pope &young and boone & crockett trophys than all other states combined (except WI,IA. but IL. still smokes them 1 on 1) sorry little off topic,but I love to deer hunt.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Meat is meat and Ps will eat anything.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Meat is meat and Ps will eat anything











Red meat is not a good diet for P's because they are use to eating fish or other white meat, I would not reccemond feeding as a normal diet but more as a mixture of the whole diet


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

my ps will eat a whole deer.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> my ps will eat a whole deer


What?


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

I feed my little p's little peices of venison and they go crazy, they love it so i dont think it will harm yours....


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

just feed venison sparringly


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Piranha Guy said:


> > my ps will eat a whole deer
> 
> 
> What?
> ...


i just throw a whole live deer in there. i kicks for a while but then my viscious man eating piranha strip the deer of the fleshh within seconds. i have tons of deer skelatons on my substrate which is kinda cool cuz they create nice caves for my ps. when i get mad at someone i throw them in. i have lost quite a few good friends that way


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> Piranha Guy said:
> 
> 
> > > my ps will eat a whole deer
> ...


LOLOLOLOL...omg that was funny...


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> Piranha Guy said:
> 
> 
> > > my ps will eat a whole deer
> ...


----------

